# Avenues CUBELELO Open 2015



## starcuber (Oct 20, 2015)

hey guys here is a competition in India 
Avenues CUBELELO Open 2015-https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?list=List+of+Registered+Competitiors&competitionId=AvenuesCUBELELO2015
get ready

Events- 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Pyraminx, 3x3 Blindfolded, 3x3 Feet, 3x3 One-Handed, Square-1, Clock, Megaminx, Skewb

registeration-http://www.cubelelo.com/competitions/avenues-cubelelo-open-2015/event-registration-avenues-cubelelo-open-2015

after that register here https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?form=Registration+Form&competitionId=AvenuesCUBELELO2015


----------



## starcuber (Oct 29, 2015)

no one comments why?


----------

